# Anyone use Legal Aide?



## Daisy82 (Sep 4, 2012)

Curious if anyone has use legal aide services vs private attorney? If so, did you feel like you received representation equal to that of a private attorney? 

I've been approved for legal aide services in my state which comes at a very reduced rate vs that of a private attorney. I realize in most cases you get what you pay for so I'm just curious what anyone elses experiences have been.


----------



## Daisy82 (Sep 4, 2012)

So no one has use Legal Aide services?


----------



## Coffee Amore (Dec 15, 2011)

I'll send you a PM....


----------

